# need help building a leopard gecko tank



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

How do you build a gecko tank?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

take a tank,put drift wood in and spray water in tank 3 times a day and done..o yeah a heat lamp.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks but I ment to ask how to build the tank itself mabey I could add hiding spots in it. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Thanks but I ment to ask how to build the tank itself mabey I could add hiding spots in it. Sorry for any confusion.


like any lizard they like to be hot and usually in the air.so a standing piece of wood is fine some rock and lots of sand..its easy to make a lizard tank.all you need is the front of the tank to be glass or acrylic and the top has to be a screen for air to exchange and heat to enter from the lamps.the rest can be made of wood.but i do recamend to make the bottom have a sheet if glass or acrylic for easy cleaning if need be.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you!!! Any one else have any ideas?


----------

